# Fish Trap In Sewer!



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Some people didnt believe I caught fish in the sewer so i made this.
[youtube:130ydjng]http://www.youtube.com/v/NPQ_QHyYORw?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:130ydjng]


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

No Browns??? lol


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

muzzlehutn said:


> No Browns??? lol


LOL, I been told there are some large Brown Trout in there.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

The real question is, did you eat any of them??? 

I lived in Thailand for a couple years. After a good rain storm, people would be fishing in the gutters in the middle of town. And if it hadn't rained, they would pull the man-hole covers and fish the sewers. I'm sure I have eaten more of those fish than I would like to think... :shock:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a storm water system. NOT a Sanitary Sewer System.
The storm water systems are tied into canals that feed from rivers and reservoirs.
Not a big deal to see that there are fish in there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Find the canal that it feeds into or goes out of and go get the real pigs.


----------



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah i will


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> No Browns??? lol


I heard that they were making a real run for the Super Bowl, but I guess this is the post season (downstream). :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This is neat. With fish that small, you might be close to the one that feeds on them.

Is this local or are you somewhere else?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

You like playing in poop?


----------

